# Blood Clots During Menstruation (TMI WARNING)



## WILSMUM

I seem to be having a particularly heavy period this cycle and although I do usually experience some small blood clots each cycle this cycle I have had a particularly large one - in fact I could feel it as it came out (sorry TMI!)

Now my questions are should I be worried? How large or how many do I need to have before I speak to my GP about it. Could it be that I had a chemical pregnancy?

I wasn't late in fact was a day early but did have some spotting a week before I was due on.

Any thoughts, advice or experiences you can share with me would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks xXx
:hug:


----------



## mrsmab

I know how you feel hun. I used to get this every couple of months with my periods. The GP reassured me and told me its normal but I wasnt convinced.
May still be worth a quick visit to the GP or telephone conversation just so they know.
xx


----------



## littlemorag

I have had the same thing, 

Only since ttc have I had some particularly large clots. 

Last cycle on day 4 of my period - usually light - I had a sharp pain and the a few seconds later....TMI....... A 'large bubble' and a gush, it was horrible, a huge clot and loads of blood. period the got light as normal and finished.

I was wondering the same thing about a chemical pregnancy as I had this on cycle 2 as well. 

Glad to know doc said it was normal, but although my periods are heavy - never before like ttc!

All the best

Moragx


----------



## Ilove

Im going through this this cycle...I was 4 days later than last cycle and had loads of preg symptoms in the tww, so it may well be a chem preg thing. Ive only had this every few months since ttc too


----------



## AppleSeed

I also had this happen 2 cycles ago. What a terrible feeling it was to pass the large clots. I feel your pain girl. It was terrible. I had never had a heavy period like that before and it was nasty heavy. Just this last period was textbook - med, heavy, med, med, light - gone. None of the heavy, clots that I had prior. So - there is always that question in the back of my mind too - why such a heavy bleed?


----------



## WILSMUM

Thanks everyone - well since that large clot AF has been on her way out!

I've got an appointment at the hospital on New Years Eve to see the Gynaecology Nurse to take a detailed history and complete all initial investigations before our appointment in a few weeks with the specialist so I'll mention to her then how i had some spotting a week before AF and then a heavy period with large clots and see what she makes of it.


----------



## WILSMUM

.


----------



## Alexis

i had the same thing this cycle... i think i miscarried very very early on... or it was a chem. i was devestated... i couldnt even walk thats how bad mine got...


----------



## lochbride

I know this is an ancient post to bounce back up again but I've just gone over my charts for the last few months and I've recorded very heavy, large clots for 4 out of the last 5 periods - it seems to be much worse than I can remember having before we were TTC but maybe it's just my imagination. Does anyone else have the same clotting problems and if so did you raise it with a doctor? I'm wondering if this is normal or a symptom of something... 

Thanks!


----------



## ttcval

i too have has this so would also like to know if anyone has any info. thanks

xoxo


----------



## ttcval

as we have had no response to this i have looked into things and found this website about it!

https://www.womens-health.co.uk/chemical.html

It tells you all you need to know about them!

hope it helps

xoxo


----------

